# how to install ubuntu direct from install menu rather than first run it thru live cd



## arunks (Aug 28, 2006)

hey any body tell me is there any way that i can install ubuntu 6.06 direct from the menu that is presented when i insert live kum install cd in cdrom..

i mean in usual way it first starts and loads ubuntu with cd only and then on the desktop there is a icon "install"

on clicking that icon installation starts..

but i dont wanna go to that desktop as my computer hanged many times during that.

SO i wanna install like fedora core 5 starts installation just from the install menu provided in start when we enter its bootable cd..

so guys help me fast plz


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 28, 2006)

for this u need a Alternate install CD
*ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/6.06/


----------



## arunks (Aug 28, 2006)

hey guys tell me is this correct solution


----------



## JGuru (Aug 28, 2006)

@Desmataks,  You need to understand the point that Ubuntu 6.06 comes with Live CD
 & Install CD wrapped into one. So first it boots as a Live CD & after that you can
 click on the 'Install' icon on the desktop to start the Installation. The previous releases
 of Ubuntu came with a separate CD for Install & Live CD. Now ,from Ubuntu 6.06
 it comes with Live CD & Install CD (this saves the Ubuntu team money!!).
 You can order a Ubuntu DVD from Amazon.com from here
 You can install directly from the DVD. I think that's what you want.
 So get the Ubuntu DVD or download the 'Alternate CD' ISO image, from the link
 @Gary has provided.


----------



## arunks (Aug 28, 2006)

ok thanx jguru ...
__________
can u tell me why my pc hangs there and also it has resolution of 640x480 ehy is it so and it doesn't provide option to change resolution other than that during installtion from live cd


----------



## JGuru (Aug 28, 2006)

@Desmataks, to solve your PC hangs problem. Boot Ubuntu in 'Safe Graphics Mode',
 I think the options are available for VGA by pressing the F4 key.
 Since the Monitor you are  using is not a SamSung, or ViewSonic or a well-known
 brand, but a local-one, the Ubuntu monitor driver is not compatible with your Monitor.
 So you get the erratic display setting '640x480'. I use a SamSung 17' CRT, which
 Ubuntu correctly sets the screen resolution at '1280x1024'.


----------



## plsoft (Aug 30, 2006)

@Jguru-Facing the same prob as desmataks. It runs fine as a live cd but when i try to install it, the process hangs on step 5 i.e. preparing partition. I tried it with my frens pc which has AMD  3000+ with Gigabyte K8N51GMF mobo but the same prob persists. I have checked the disk for checksum error but it doesn't show any error. I have tried the suggestion u made for Desmataks but in vain.

My config:
Intel 2 ghz
256 mb ram
80 gb hdd
Asus P4v533-mx
LG L1515S LCD monitor.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 31, 2006)

^^^^
man the desktop cd from ubuntu is buggy. me to tried to install it many times but failed!. just install thorugh alternate install cd


----------



## plsoft (Aug 31, 2006)

Solved the prob . I just created a disk partition of 10 gb, earlier my disk was not free. After that i tried to install ubuntu n it installed fine. However i still can't understand why it can't continue n just create a new partition in my earlier case. Nways the installation was quite slow.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 31, 2006)

Good thing you did it .. 

Were you going in manual or auto partition ?


----------



## plsoft (Aug 31, 2006)

I went for the manual partition


----------

